# What Web Browser Is Your First Choice?



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

timeless said:


> I use Firefox. I would use Chrome, but Chrome doesn't have a master password feature, which means that anyone who has access to your computer for 5 minutes or less can see, in plain-text, all your saved passwords.


https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd

Dis can do dat.

Google should send me paychecks.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I use to really love FireFox, it was pretty cool. But then it started giving me some issues so I switched to Opera. Opera works much better for me and it's faster.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

NightSkyGirl said:


> I use to really love FireFox, it was pretty cool. But then it started giving me some issues so I switched to Opera. Opera works much better for me and it's faster.


I tried Opera for a little bit. Both on PC as well as my windows mobile. 

It just felt....wrong somehow. I didn't really not like anything in particular though.


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

I liked Chrome very much, but somehow when I watch Youtube videos with it, they lag like hell. I'm using Opera now then and it sucks. I really liked Chrome otherwise.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd
> 
> Dis can do dat.
> 
> Google should send me paychecks.


I would use that, but it apparently stores the passwords on the LastPass server, which makes me nervous. I understand that they're encrypted but I don't know what algorithm they're using. If it's some proprietary encryption algorithm, this could be a big security risk.

Although I like this Chrome extensions website, I haven't seen it before. I'm sure there's something here that might work. I'll probably look into it later, when I'm home. But I would gladly use Chrome if I could find extensions that could replicate the functionality I currently have in FF.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

timeless said:


> I would use that, but it apparently stores the passwords on the LastPass server, which makes me nervous. I understand that they're encrypted but I don't know what algorithm they're using. If it's some proprietary encryption algorithm, *this could be a big security risk*.


Not only that, but a lot of places that do save passwords (or images) for you online will give it up to the FBI like a drunk girl on prom night. That's what's most worrying to me.

I use Firefox because:
- There are a multitude of easy to use and configure extensions.
- It has a stronger feature-set built into the browser which make it more useful to me in general than Opera or Chrome.
- It interfaces with my current anti-virus software (both G-Data and Symantec).
- It doesn't track my browsing data like Chrome does.*
- When it crashes it doesn't lose some or all of my tabs the way certain other browsers do. And when it comes back up it restores all 30+ quite promptly.

A few things about FF 3.6 that I don't like:
- Doesn't play well with flash sites (especially YouTube) and regularly has buffer overflow and memory management problems leading to lots of RAM usage (1GB+)
- New upgrade paths are eventually going to go to shit due to internal problems at Mozilla vs. their open source base.


* Private browsing is also not what many people make it out to be. But I'll concede it's a start in the right direction.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chrome is the best browser, in my opinion. It's light, fast, and not susceptible to getting hijacked (like IE). Only problem with it is that the Flash plug-in crashes from time to time (but this also happens in FF - we'll have to wait until everyone uses HTML5 I guess). And...there is not Linux version (yet).

FF has nice features but I find it highly annoying since it takes forever to load. Every time I launch FF it checks all of the plug-ins for updates and then installs them. I will have already read the page I want on Chrome by the time FF launches it. Arggghhh! I just don't have the patience to use FF.

IE - fagetaboudit!


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I have used Opera since the 90s. It got nearly perfect about 4 or 5 years ago, and now it's getting worse.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Firefox, hands down. I've been using it for years. I don't really know anything about addons though.. I wonder what I'm missing... I too love the built in spellchecker though.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

i used to use netscape but then i came back to FF


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

Firefox. It's the most capable browser packaged with this OS (Slackware Linux). The only other choices are: Konqueror, Seamonkey, links, and lynx. I could also download Opera or something if I wanted to, but I don't see any reason in switching because Firefox seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Favorite firefox add on? Hmmmm...TOR!


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Firefox, I love the plugins! 

Ad Block Plus is a necessity nowadays to kill all banners and others ads. Makes navigation so much faster.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

My firefox is screwed up now, shows a blank white box whenever I right click anything, so I am back to IE


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm test driving the new chrome and I have to say I'm rather impressed, there are some things I like about it more than firefox but there are also some things I dislike about it. They really don't give you much freedom in manipulating your toolbars except by adding extensions. Still I think it'll come in handy since opera has gone overboard with their crap. I can't stand that browser anymore


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Chrome for me. It has all the add-ons and hot-key configuration I'm used to from my time with Firefox, but it runs slightly better (starts up immediately) and looks slightly cleaner.

Opera wouldn't let me configure my hot keys the way I wanted and seemed to have trouble displaying many of my most visited sites. But that was a couple years ago....


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

firefox

........


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

I like to alternate between Chrome, Safari, and Firefox. Experience wise and functionality wise Firefox basically owns the other two though. Sometimes I even browse the web using Mozilla Songbird which is kinda cool.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I loooves firefox.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Opera :wink:


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Firefox is stable, and I actually need many of the add-ons. I tried chrome for a while, and I liked it, but i just keep drifting back to FF. IE is junk. Opera is too out there for me.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

*I use a combination of Firefox and Maxthorn. When Maxthorn 3 comes out of beta I might be switching completely to it.*


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Was Firefox for years, but recently moved to Google Chrome and it is excellent.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Safari. Mac all the way.


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)

I love Google Chrome because I have a tiny laptop and it gives me the most screen space. But I used to be a die-hard Firefox user.


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I've tried every browser there is and I like just about all of them except IE. I like the speed of Chrome but there is something about it that drives my DSL modem nuts. Every time I use Chrome, the lights on my modem start blinking and my web connection goes bad, so I have had to stop using it. I have tried Opera but found out it didn't work with my bank's web site, so I had to stop using it as well. I have been using Orca consistently for awhile now and like it.


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a die hard Opera user. Firefox is just too ugly & I love opera's ability to let me have quick links everywhere to my favorite sites with out taking up barely any space. Firefox was also slow and would crash often.


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

AnnaKatherine said:


> I'm a die hard Opera user. Firefox is just too ugly


For all the reasons I've heard from people not liking firefox this is a first.

Die hard firefox user here. My favorite add-on is skip screen.


----------



## waterbaby (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow. I never realized how popular firefox is.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Started out with Explorer, but I downloaded Firefox a few months ago. I like it more than Explorer.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

It depends on what I'm using it for. Generally for random web surfing, Chrome. For Computer Science related things, Internet Explorer. I have issues dealing with the other web browsers for CS... I swear Firefox has some awkward memory leak problem or something.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Kuja said:


> I have used Internet explorer, Firefox, Chrome, Safari and Opera, and among those I definitely prefer Opera, which is the one I use now.


Up until recently, I was the obsessed internet explorer user. Now I have firefox roud: Aaaannd, I have pikachu as my persona.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Before I got a mac, I downloaded firefox onto my mom's laptop and it became a haven for viruses within a couple hours. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Firefox, like the Eastwood movie. I pretty much use it by default.


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

1. FFox <<sometime the script is annoying --;
2. Opera <<more easy


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

obz900 said:


> Before I got a mac, I downloaded firefox onto my mom's laptop and it became a haven for viruses within a couple hours. Has anyone else had this problem?


Are you sure it was really firefox you downloaded? Normally it's the other way around.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*The chrome boyaz.*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Although I usually use Chrome, it keps crashing for me today so I'm currently using Firefox.


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Although I usually use Chrome, it keps crashing for me today so I'm currently using Firefox.


I always have problems with Chrome, for some reason.


----------



## devilz (Dec 30, 2009)

Opera, then FF; but recently ive been using Chrome a lot more


----------



## krwheel (Dec 5, 2008)

Chrome! It's simple, intuitive and fast. Google has had to work on a few things with it, but Chrome is here to stay. Especially since Google is making it an OS that emphasizes web browsing.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

I use Chrome pretty much all the time, it is fast and simple without a ton of annoying laggy add-ons. The menu bars are not taking up a quarter of my screen but are still easily accessed. I lub Chrome~<3


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to be a Firefox fan but I've recently adopted Chromium. It's at least 2x faster than Firefox. If Opera would finally release their newest version for Linux I might try that also.


----------



## bokanovskified (May 22, 2010)

Google chrome. I used to use Firefox, but it was just too slow and bulky compared to chrome.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

It takes too long for me to grow accustomed to another browser, which is why it took so long to switch to Firefox. I'm not gonna switch for awhile, if ever.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

Firefox is probably the only web browser I use right now. I used to use Internet Explorer and I would always end up with spyware because of the lack of safety features, and it isn't exactly stable, which is why it's my least favorite browser. I used to also use Opera, but then stopped when I became frustrated with the lack of support on the internet. Safari was the fastest, but it was too unstable and it seemed to be taking up way too much RAM, so I'm sticking with Firefox.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I love Firefox and my Noscript addon. It rocks a lot.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Firefox .


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I tried Chrome, but I think I'll just stick with Firefox for now.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Apple is too proprietary, ban them from your life or they'll trap you some how.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

i like chromes futuristic feel!!!


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

I'm really bi-polar when it comes to browsers. One week FF is my default, the next it's Opera, and the next it's Chrome. I never put IE as my default but I use it sometimes since some sites only use IE. Right now my default is Chrome, but I'm sure it'll switch in a week or so.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Opera is my first choice


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Firefox because of the addons. My next pick is chrome because of its looks


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

Firefox for me, Opera is good too. I'm a FOSS-*** though so I stick with Firefox. I've used all of those browsers and a couple more.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

So yeah...a few hours later, I changed my default browser to Opera. haha


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Google Chrome's been working well for me.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Firefox :happy: It has a fox for a logo, so it must be good! (Plus, I know next to nothing about Web Browsers...)


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Chrome or GTFO.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

Firefox, for the add-ons and the layout. My favourite add on being firegestures (I think that's what it's called). It let's you do a lot of stuff just by holding right click and moving the mouse around, for example, it opens a link in a new tab when you right click on the link and simply move the mouse down and let go. It's browsing for people too lazy to move the mouse further than you have to, or click more times than you have to.


----------

